# Tractor show & Auction Colchester, CT Oct. 2-3, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

October 2nd and 3rd
Qvea / Zagray Farm Fall Show 
(17th Annual Connecticut Yankee Tractor Show)(Super Show,
Big Consignment Auction on Sunday)
(Two days of Antique Engines, Tractors, and Machinery.)
Zagray Farm in Colchester,CT. (right side of Rt 85, 2 miles north
of the town green.)
Call the Yankee at 860-442-5182


----------

